# Help Identify... please.



## jlstokey (Aug 21, 2021)

The positing is signed Willie Weggt... looks like maybe weggtuin. I am assuming acrylic, because it is very textured. Painted on 1/8" cardboard like material. Best guess orginal because the is even texture paint on the edges of the cardboard.

It has two things on the back. A post card with a poem in german with a few names under it and stamp in purple ink.. My best translation of the peom.
"A small house, not far from forest and field, not too close and not too far from the world, not too close to the neighbor and not too far from me, I like it!"

Purple stamp:
Victoria-Lenbach-Pappe 
A. S. Munchen
Waarenzeichen No. 28413.

Any insight about the piece would be helpful. I assume this is was sent to my grandmother or great grandfather from their german relatives...but Willie does not sound very german.


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

jlstokey said:


> The positing is signed Willie Weggt... looks like maybe weggtuin. I am assuming acrylic, because it is very textured. Painted on 1/8" cardboard like material. Best guess orginal because the is even texture paint on the edges of the cardboard.
> 
> It has two things on the back. A post card with a poem in german with a few names under it and stamp in purple ink.. My best translation of the peom.
> "A small house, not far from forest and field, not too close and not too far from the world, not too close to the neighbor and not too far from me, I like it!"
> ...


The purple Stamp is the manufacturer's stamp. The German poem isearly 1900's fountain pen style. No information on the artist.


----------



## jlstokey (Aug 21, 2021)

3Eggs said:


> The purple Stamp is the manufacturer's stamp. The German poem isearly 1900's fountain pen style. No information on the artist.


Thanks


----------

